# Birthday Gift for 2 year old girl



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Can you please give me some ideas for a birthday gift for a 2 year old girl? We already have a play kitchen, and a baby doll. My firend wsa like, you can't find anything in magic cabin?? But I just looked through their catalog and nothing really struck me. What do your 2 year olds love?

Thanks!!


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

bumping - hoping for some awesome ideas


----------



## beautifulboy (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't have a 2 yr old (so maybe this might not be developmentally spot on) but how about the waldorf play stands, the kind that get covered in play silks. My friend's daughter (who is 2.5) loves that kind of thing

http://www.threesisterstoys.com/c-78...ay-spaces.aspx

or maybe a chalk board or painting set, it's never too early to paint with real paint

or how about a kettler tricycle, if you don't already have one of those? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FOLAIC


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't know if you're opposed to plastic or not, but if so, stop reading now.

My daughter loved the Playmobil 1-2-3 stuff we got her for her 2nd birthday. I mean really, I cannot begin to tell you how much use this stuff has gotten.

She also really loved the Lauri Shape and Color Sorter a family member gave her. She used it as intended as well as figured out a million other uses for the shapes and pegs.


----------



## melodyka (Aug 3, 2006)

Here are some of our favorites-
table & chairs for crafts
easel
art supplies
doll house (daddy made & we filled with Ryan's Room furniture)
tricycle
stroller for baby doll


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks for all the ideas. We havea lot of toys ( chalkboard/easel, doll stroller, table and chairs, shape sorter)already, because she has two big brothers. But I think we will egt her a new tricycle - our old one is half broken. I am not opposed to plastic, so I will look into the playmobil stuff - she does like things 'like' that.

This is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

For DS I went to Joann fabrics and stocked up on construction paper, little do-dads like cotton pom-poms, pipe cleaners, etc... and made him a special craft box. We take it out on rainy days or when we are feeling creative (he just turned 2 so really, its when I feel like playing with crafts!). He loves opening the box and picking out what he wants to work with. It is truly the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Little People Farm set. Probably a Fisher Price item. The farm has gates that make animal noises.

Slide

Foam punch outs. I don't know the name but they are foam and you push out the shapes/letters/numbers and put them back in.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DS loves playdo. We have a couple of the kits and they get a ton of use.


----------

